# Have you done drugs?



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm aware that this is a "touchy" subject, so no need to remind me.

No offense to any admins or mods, but the poll softwear on these boards is somewhat weak. I would have done the option to chose more than one option, just asking which drugs you have done, allowing you to vote for many items.

Perhaps this feature is in the boards and I can't find it because I've been drinkin g(Yay for rum and coke).

If you've done drugs from more than one of the categories and feel like saying what you've done, by all means, feel free to respond.

Anyways, vote away. Just curious to see what percentage of people have done drugs and what they are on this board. The other website I moderate at is all about psychedellic mushrooms, so of course most of the people over there have dabbled with drugs, at least a little bit.

Glad to be a part of a board that is acceptable by (American) society's standards, for a change. Wewt for P-Fury.









As far as my vote goes on this poll: uh... there's not much I haven't experimented with. Favorites? Psychedellics, Opiates, and Alcohol.


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

im done marijuana on to many ocassions(but ive been clean for almost two years)
alcohol not to big a fan of. but i do like blue mawi(sp?) mixed with mountain dew and i also like fuzzy navals the peach kind
meth- dont like it, i have ADHD and it makes it worse. my brain races like 10 times more than it already does which as much as i do normaly gets confusing.

ive also done some inhaliants, permanent markers, gas, ether, some other stuff. i dont really trust em so i dont do em


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Andy1234 said:


> ive also done some inhaliants, permanent markers, gas, ether, some other stuff. i dont really trust em so i dont do em


 Thats a good thing too. Inhalants cause large scale neuronal death. No good.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

I lack the mental conflicts needed to be a drug user.


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

I drink..........prolly more than i should. IMO other drugs arent worth it.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Ive done valuum, but that was doctor prescribed. I saw blue monkies like 15 minutes later flying around. HAHAHAHA


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Ive done valuum, but that was doctor prescribed. I saw blue monkies like 15 minutes later flying around. HAHAHAHA


 LoL


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

My choice drug: Alcohol >Cocaine. 
I've dabbled in opium> LSD, Mushrooms >Mescaline>
I smoked Marijuana 24/7 through 80's

I haven't used anythng in over 6 years.








Drugs can be fun but some WILL die for/because of them.
You don't find out untill too late if you're one .


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Alcohol is good in moderation. Drunks are annoying unless you are drunk too. Drunk chicks kick ass for a night, but never to date.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I dont really believe in doing any of that stuff, so I steer clear of it ... or at least until I'm 21, then it's time for a celebration...

And I dont mean drug celebration... I was just planning on drinking some, and seeing how much I can take...


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

how the hell can you put cocaine and crack on the same button? coke is up scale and crack is ghetto.


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

winkyee said:


> I haven't used anythng in over 6 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you go to NA?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> I dont really believe in doing any of that stuff, so I steer clear of it ... or at least until I'm 21, then it's time for a celebration...
> 
> And I dont mean drug celebration... I was just planning on drinking some, and seeing how much I can take...


 _When the atomic bomb goes off, there's death, devestation and radiation! But when the atomic bong goes off, there's celebration! _


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Andy1234 said:


> winkyee said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't used anythng in over 6 years.
> ...


 Mostly AA some NA


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

captin howdey said:


> how the hell can you put cocaine and crack on the same button? coke is up scale and crack is ghetto.


 Haha yeah, exactly. Coke is the rich mans drug, and has been used by many famous, important, and influential people (Sigmund Freud, anyone?). Crack is for street trash, and its cut full of impurities.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Karen, dear ... you need some serious help!


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

winkyee said:


> Andy1234 said:
> 
> 
> > winkyee said:
> ...


 Yay im not alone







aa on friday nights and na on tuesday nights id go more but my mom works to much to take me


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

I have a drink now and again !


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Karen, dear ... you need some serious help!


 You were there when I took it, remember?! Ambulance ride-->hospital--> back to my moms.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

I drink quite a lot and i smoke a little dope now and again.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Yes, I remember... your near death experience, and your "fun" with the 2 Ambulance guys ...


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I just drink


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Never have never will


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> I dont really believe in doing any of that stuff, so I steer clear of it ... or at least until I'm 21, then it's time for a celebration...
> 
> And I dont mean drug celebration... I was just planning on drinking some, and seeing how much I can take...


 Start (in moderation, don't get tanked) now, I see way too many kids abstaining until 21, going apeshit, and dying. Learn to deal with it now.

I drink a fair bit, only get tanked a few times a year. A beer or glass of wine with dinner is normal for me. I'll smoke pot if it's offered to me, but I don't actively seek it out. Like getting tanked, not a regular thing, maybe once a month. I've taken codiene and other weaker opiates after surgery, again, not a regular thing, and not something I seek out. Never tried 'shrooms, by most accounts they're not good for someone with as many psychological problems as I have.

I concur, stay far, far away from junk, coke, crack, all that.

-PK


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

does medication count? lol

ive had cough medicine that contained morphine once when i had a real bad throat infection


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Started off with budd, when i was in Cali...
Moved to texas in 96, Still with the budd...But also met a friend
who was into coke, sO done that quite a few times. Shrooms.Acid
Thats about it. I havent done none of that crap ina about year.
I would do that stuff like when we would go to partys or what not.
Now, Alcohol....OhhhhWeeee! Everynight!!!
I drink me some Jack Daniels Whiskey! Beer occasionaly, Since its winter, Its Jack! At least 5 shots a Day!


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

I can't say I didn't love the No2 that the dentist gave me otherwize I'm actaully drug free


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

weed,acid,extacsy,ketaset,shrooms,and a few more
i dident want to feel like a ex druggy so i wont type those in


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

great forum.....not


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Mary Jane does not count!!









And no, I've only drank once and that was about 2 years ago....alchol sucks balls. And besides the weed occassionally no I haven't done anything and I don't intend to.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

captin howdey said:


> how the hell can you put cocaine and crack on the same button? coke is up scale and crack is ghetto.


 From a chemistry point of view, they're very similar drugs. I've never tried either of those. I stay away from stimulants. I was offered coke plenty of times at school last year but refrained from trying it because I saw how it was ruining the lives of people who were important to me. Same goes for meth, never tried it, never will because I've seen how it ruins lives.

I think using drugs is alright as long as it's in moderation and for the right reasons. By for the right reasons I mean not doing drugs looking for a quick fix or to escape your problems. The right reasons would be something like you just want to have some fun (so you drink) or you're looking for spiritual enlightenment of some sort (so you use psychedellics).

Any drugs can be dangerous to one's health and personality if not done in moderation. Alcohol is probably the best example of something that's alright in moderation, but when addiction becomes an issue, a person's life can be completely destroyed.


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Smoked a little weed when I was in high school, but now the only drugs I do are alcohol and caffeine. I must say though, I do find the nitrous at the dentist's office to be enjoyable, but having a drill jambed in tooth kinda kills it for me.

The absolute craziest thing I have ever had was the result of an unscheduled visit to the ER. My body would not stop convulsing, no, not epilepsy, food poisoning. My body was doing its best to rid itself, from both ends, of whatever I had eaten. Basically, I couldn't stop (see green smilioe above) and blowing out of my







. The docs gave me two injections of phenegran, but it didn't work. So they shot me up with compazine. I later found out that compazine is a anti-psychotic, that is the modern equivalent of thorazine. If your not a psycho, it can have a paradoxical effect, and, well, I'm not psychotic.

Let me tell you, it was f'ed up. A male doctor who had the voice of the female nurse who spoke to me last and vice-versa. I saw the IV rip out of my arm, tearing the skin all the way up to my arm pit, and shooting blood all over the room. I was screaming about my arm and thrashing about, they had to hold me down to the gurney, and yell at me to look at my arm. Once I did, I realized I was tripping out.

No drugs for me, thanks. I'll just watch horror movies instead.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Peacock said:


> I lack the mental conflicts needed to be a drug user.


 Hey now, buddy. Would you call curiosity a "mental conflict?"

How about a debalitating disease such as cancer, MS, or Parkinsons? Researh has shown that cancer, MS, and Parkinsons patients benefit from marijuana, and possibly even psychdellics.

There's plenty of other reasons for doing drugs other than to "get fucked up." People who do drugs to "get fucked up" are the exact people who should NOT be doing drugs, IMHO


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

weed and only weed never anything else


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

anything besides the occasional weed and alcohol is very stupid....


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

I do weed weekly, done opium, shrooms, vicodin, and drank


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

never have, never will, will always have high disrespect for those who do


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Used to smoke weed quite a bit, but got bored of it, waste of time and money. Haven't smoked for months now.

Did shrooms once, didn't impress me much, wont dothem again

So its only alcohol these days


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Believe it or not, I have never done any drugs or drank...not even one drop. I went to counseling for four years for a temper problem. I was always afraid that if I drank, I would not control myself.

Then it kind of became a "Hey...Jeff don't drink! He can drive us home!" so I never had to buy my drinks or food.

But if you count caffiene (sp?) then that would be mine. I am so hooked on BAWLS. That stuff is awesome and it keeps me going on the slow days! So I marked "other".

Jeffrey


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

all of em in the old days







i loved drugs







now i rarly drink







i m kinda sick


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> I dont really believe in doing any of that stuff, so I steer clear of it ... or at least until I'm 21, then it's time for a celebration...
> 
> And I dont mean drug celebration... I was just planning on drinking some, and seeing how much I can take...


 if you haven't had some drinks before your 21st you probably won't have a very good resistance to teh alcohol and you'll be trashed pretty fast. i have friends going 'not it!' for taking me out & paying for my 21st


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Nothing.....at all. I have only consumed alcohol on 2 occasions,


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Nothing.....at all. I have only consumed alcohol on 2 occasions,


 About the same. But Alcohol like 10 occasions.







I am guilty.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i don't wanna get into the drug scene...i know too many fuckin losers who get into that sh*t.....i had my chance when i was 19 and im staying out of it....i drink like maybe a 12 pack a month if lucky, i take vicadin to make me sleep better every once in a while and i take codeine, but thats for my cough medicine sh*t i got from the doc.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

> never have, never will, will always have high disrespect for those who do


That's the most stupid comment on this thread. I have high disrespect towards people who say that ! I've never tried hard drugs like coke, pcp, heroin and won't try them but a lot of people have done those drugs, maybe your father or your mother or someone else in your family have taken those things...you could be surprised so don't say again that stupid comment. And also a lot of famous and ingenious people have done them too like Ray Charles and Jimi Hendrix. These guys were incredible musicians for which i have a lot of respect. Open your mind, nobody is perfect and everybody make mistakes.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

weed, shrooms, achohol, oxycotton, LSD, and robotusin

now i only do the first 3 if they are offered to me except for acholol, i like to party, the others i wont do most likly again cause they freaked me out kinda

i think thats all iv done


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> captin howdey said:
> 
> 
> > how the hell can you put cocaine and crack on the same button? coke is up scale and crack is ghetto.
> ...


 many famous people have done crack, we have had politicians doing crack, usually they say cocaine because in all that is what crack is. Cocaine is no better for you than crack, none. Dont look down on crack heads if you are a coke head you are in the same boat. It is the form that is different and they way you use it. My neighborhood used to be infested with crack heads, and you would be surprised that a lot of those people are fairly wealthy that abuse crack. I have seen coke and crack do some evil thing to good people. A crack head is a stereo type (Tyrone Biggums) But of course we had the stereotipical crack heads roaming around the hood, and still do but it has calmed down.
My choice drugs are weed and alcahol, and once a year cannoe trip down the river trip on shrooms.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> weed, shrooms, achohol, oxycotton, LSD, and robotusin
> 
> now i only do the first 3 if they are offered to me except for acholol, i like to party, the others i wont do most likly again cause they freaked me out kinda
> 
> i think thats all iv done


 You shouldn't be taking a pill if you don't even know how to fricken' spell it. Oxycontin.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

did bud my entire senior year of highschool, decided to take a break. Now that i have a good job and job security I plan on getting a piece tonight and hopefully some dank! shwaag gives me a headache.

Ive done shrooms 3 times. only one of those times was when i felt good and having a kick ass time. Havent done it for about 2 years and dont plan on doing it anytime soon.

Have had chances to do coke but i saw how it made people talk and never shut the hell up so i said NO.

I wouldnt mind experimenting with extacy sometime, but im not gonna go out looking for it.

I Was at this one dudes place with 2 friends (not really friends). They were passing around this light bulb, lighting it ans smoking what was inside of it. They passed it to me and i asked what it was and they wouldnt tell me "just try it man, its not gonna hurt you." Well i definately wasnt gonna smoke something i had no idea what it was. Later that night my other friend who smoked it was at my house and actually started crying. I asked him if it was because of what he smoked. he said no but im pretty sure he was coming down off it. I later learned it was something like referred to as glass or ice but i cant remember.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> if you haven't had some drinks before your 21st you probably won't have a very good resistance to teh alcohol and you'll be trashed pretty fast


That's actally a good thing. Building a tolerance to alcohol is a sign of potential addiction. And alcohol addiction gets messy. It's one of the few drugs that you can develop an actual *physical* addiction to. 10% of all alcoholics who try to stop drinking will die, even if they go to the hospital.

sKuz: the sh*t in the lightbulb was methamphetamine. It's called glass, ice, shards, crank, etc. I'm glad you didn't touch that. It's a messy drug with serious addiction potential. I've seen many good friends who destroyed their lives with this drug. They can't hold a job, get kicked out of their house, or end up pregnate. I even know two people who've died from meth overdoses. Bad news, never try it. Same goes for cocaine, crack, and herion.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

theres nothing wrong with having a cocktail on the weekends


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

matc07098702 said:


> > never have, never will, will always have high disrespect for those who do
> 
> 
> That's the most stupid comment on this thread. I have high disrespect towards people who say that ! I've never tried hard drugs like coke, pcp, heroin and won't try them but a lot of people have done those drugs, maybe your father or your mother or someone else in your family have taken those things...you could be surprised so don't say again that stupid comment. And also a lot of famous and ingenious people have done them too like Ray Charles and Jimi Hendrix. These guys were incredible musicians for which i have a lot of respect. Open your mind, nobody is perfect and everybody make mistakes.


You sir are the biggest f*cking tool i have ever seen.
you arrogent piece of f*cking trash.
you are the low life piece of sh*t i look down on and then spit upon.
it is f*cking sick, vile, and disgusting and so are you.

there is a very big problem if we can idolize famous filthy pieces of sh*t who openly did drugs. 
how f*cking dare you even bring up the fact that my family have done drugs. you would be offended and have the right to be offended if i said the same about the flaming jackasses who raised a ignorant moron such as yourself
I am White, I live in a urban community, and i dont do drugs, there are very few left of my kind 
have a nice day 
 Jeff.

edit - this thread was about DRUGS not alcohol 
they are two differant things in my eyes


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > weed, shrooms, achohol, oxycotton, LSD, and robotusin
> ...


 dont need to spell it to enjoy it


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Two words: Anger Management

Way to ruin a decent thread, bud.


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

Gumby said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > if you haven't had some drinks before your 21st you probably won't have a very good resistance to teh alcohol and you'll be trashed pretty fast
> ...


 meth is up there with nictotine, herion and alcohol of the worst drugs to get off of meth is the poor mans crack and availble almost anywhere


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

anotherreject04 said:


> edit - this thread was about DRUGS not alcohol
> they are two differant things in my eyes


 Oh angry one, would you please explain how there is any difference between alcohol and drugs other than social acceptance?

If you drink, then you made quite possibly *the most* hypocritical statement I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

alcohol is a drug, by defention a drug is a mind altering substance


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

smoked dope every day then it just got really old now mabye about once every month. but alcohal kills more brain cells than weed.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I use to smoke pot but not anymore,

I do like to drink though


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

a little weed never hurt anyone


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

MARIJUANA


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Jebus said:


> smoked dope every day then it just got really old now mabye about once every month. but alcohal kills more brain cells than weed.


Very true. I learned all about the effects of alcohol on the nervous system this semester in Brain and Behavior.

Alcohol in moderation (say 2 or 3 drinks) actually has some medical benefits. If you're drinking to the point where you can't remember much from the night before or you throw up, then there's a lot of neurons being killed in your brain. Particularly neurons in the dopamine pathways... that can lead to some pretty hardcore depression.

Pot on the other hand, will not kill any neurons(regardless of what DARE told you). THC is not neurotoxic. Pot can supress neurons from firing the hipocampus though, which is the part of the brain that is important for memory. Pot can lead to a lower sperm count and impotence if you're a chronic user.

The advice my professor gave us on drugs: If you're going to do them, stick with pot and psychedellics, neither one does neuronal damage. Alcohol is one of the most dangerous drugs out there because of it's potential for so much harm to the nervous system (not to mention other parts of the body). If you're going to drink: do it in moderation. Don't drink to get "sloshed."


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Interesting thread...

I voted Opiates as my Drug of Choice cause it is the BEST!!! But I am only use it ONCE IN A WHILE, I have seen many friends go down on Herion









I have used just about every drug in the book, I'm not "proud" or "bragging" I am just stating a fact.

I am the kind of person who has to experience EVERYTHING.. SOBRIETY included!!!

I have spent YEARS STONE COLD SOBER, and years on WEED and ALCOHOL (my most common substances)

Currently I DO drink, and Smoke weed... "others"... well.... from time to time if it's there I WILL endulge myself, but keep it to a "once in a while" deal.

DRUGS WILL KILL YOU, or RUIN your LIFE if abused!!! that is a FACT!!!!!

I'm not saying that what I have done at times is/was good, but it's MY life and know what I SHOULD and SHOULD NOT do for ME!!! and I DO NOT speak for anyone else but me....

TO EACH THIER OWN... just BE CAREFULL


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

captin howdey said:


> how the hell can you put cocaine and crack on the same button? coke is up scale and crack is ghetto.


 Coke and crack should be on the same button. They are almost the same thing. The only reason people think they are so different is because in the 80's they cracked down on crack because black people used it (mostly), and white people used coke(mostly).


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

> You sir are the biggest f*cking tool i have ever seen.
> you arrogent piece of f*cking trash.
> you are the low life piece of sh*t i look down on and then spit upon.
> it is f*cking sick, vile, and disgusting and so are you.
> ...


Wow ! you're a joke man...Only one thing to say : open your eyes and your mind. And if you think that my examples of famous people are trash you're a f*ck** ignorant. I guess you don't even know them...If those guys are trash then tell me why they are in the dictionnary ? They're not there because they took drugs but because they were awesome musicians. You too have made errors in your life but does that means that we should'not have respect for you ? Personnaly I don't but that's because you treat me like sh*t...My first thread wasn't offending as this one but now that you said that my parents and I are ignorant : moron,














...ass hole


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Weed is the only one I do regularly, the rest are either too mentally trying or just something I did once to experience. I've done

Marijuana (and it's derivatives like hash)
P. Cubensis (magic mushrooms)
Salvia Divinorum (visionaryherb used by alot of mexican natives)
Peruvian Torch Cactus (similar to peyote)
Hawaian Baby Woodrose Seeds (LSA)
Cocaine (did it once, didn't see what the big deal was)

I don't condemn or condone drug use in anyone else, that's just what I did so don't get the impression I think everyone should do the same. Alot of that was for the purpose of "expanding my mind" to use a cliched term. During the time I did all the halucinogenic ones was also a time I was doing meditation, reading stephen hawking and other quantum physics related stuff, and reading eastern spiritual texts. It wasn't a "lolz I'm going to get so h1gh loorl" kind of deal, but more honest and earnest philosophical exploration.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

have smoked pot every day for the last 2 years straight, acid, more mushrooms that i can remember (i grew up in the south i just walked outside and picked them and started eating







), opium, hash, alcohol doesnt really count. and hey mrs. natt i too have seen flying monkeys but thats a story that resembles something out of fear and loathing


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Salvia Divinorum (visionaryherb used by alot of mexican natives)


 Did salvia do anything to you? We tried it but nothing.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

johndeere said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Salvia Divinorum (visionaryherb used by alot of mexican natives)
> ...


 It's tough to get the stuff to work. I've tried it a few times and never had the "break through" experiences that people speak of.

There are methods that you can use to get it to work but I don't think the mods want us discussing that here.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

johndeere said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Salvia Divinorum (visionaryherb used by alot of mexican natives)
> ...


 Had to use it about 15-20 times before I had a breakthrough. It takes a bit of concentration to just "go with it" as most times you bring yourself out of the trip before you get going in my experience. Had probably some of my weirdest experiences on that stuff, arms embracing me from behind the wall I was resting against and pulling me into the wall to a seperate dimension, swinging aboard a platform above a sea of clouds, and being with a stone angel among them.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Gumby said:


> johndeere said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


 Forgive my ignorance, but I have NEVER heard of this drug??? I have a brother that is a recovering drug addict, and I thought I had heard of them all.

So can you explain what this salvia drug is? How is it used? Is this something that is getting big in the youth sector or is it a certain class drug?

Thanks for the info. Sorry for the ignorance...just never heard of this one.

Jeffrey


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Salvia diviniorum is a plant native to mexico. It's been used by shamans there for thousands of years. The American (and other) culture has just recently (within the past 5-10 years gotten word of it's effects.

Salvia can be chewed or smoked. The most often route of adminstration is smoking due to it's bitter flavor. When smoked(properly) it produces a very fast onset of wild hallucinations that have been described as "LSD times a hundred." Users often report traveling to another dimension or world. Many have talks with spirits or gods, some with the spirit of "Salvia herself."

While the "trip" is incredibly intense and mind blowing, it is short lived. It typically lasts for 5-20 minutes at most. After effects can be felt for about an hour after use. It's potency is comparable to that of DMT, if you know what that is.

On a different note, at the other message board I frequent, the general consensus on Salvia is "I tried it once and had a break though experience, and I don't think I'll ever do it again." For the people that can get it to work, most say they would not want to repeat the experience because it's just too intense.

As far as popularity goes... It's popularity is increasing; particularly because it is legal in the US. It can be bought in most head shops as "insense." There are also countless vendors on the internet who sell it. It's legality status might change soon, though. The DEA is well aware of it's use and has intentions to schedule it. They've already passed an "emergency sheduling" of the drug in Australia. US is probably next.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

alcohol not a drug? Tell that to the tons of people who die of ciriossas (sp?) each day.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

A drug is any substance besides food that alter either your mind or physical being.

And yes I am aware that I said weed is not a drug.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

u forgot one choice....more than one in the list above.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Had probably some of my weirdest experiences on that stuff, arms embracing me from behind the wall I was resting against and pulling me into the wall to a seperate dimension, swinging aboard a platform above a sea of clouds, and being with a stone angel among them.


 Whoa that would be crazy!
Ya I only tried it once, I heard that it has to burn hotter than weed to get the full effect though.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

alcohol is like one of the worse in my opinion...my best freinds dad died of cirrosis of the liver hepatitis A


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

the_w8 said:


> alcohol is like one of the worse in my opinion...my best freinds dad died of cirrosis of the liver hepatitis A


 Hep A. and cirossis are totally different. Hep A, a virus, will kill the liver, so will cirossis.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> johndeere said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


 I am guilty of it 2. KQ doesnt know about that stuff tho. PM me for details on Salvia.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Smoked weed years ago, drink now.

Never did any other drugs, I don't even take pills (addictive pills) when the doctor proscribes them, for fear of becoming addicted. Yeah, I know I have an Addictive Personality.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

johndeere said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Had probably some of my weirdest experiences on that stuff, arms embracing me from behind the wall I was resting against and pulling me into the wall to a seperate dimension, swinging aboard a platform above a sea of clouds, and being with a stone angel among them.
> ...










no it doesnt...i had seen crazy sh*t on it as well.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Gumby said:


> Jebus said:
> 
> 
> > smoked dope every day then it just got really old now mabye about once every month. but alcohal kills more brain cells than weed.
> ...


 Weed can give you cancer...and has more toxins than Alcohol.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Weed is the only one I do regularly, the rest are either too mentally trying or just something I did once to experience. I've done
> 
> Marijuana (and it's derivatives like hash)
> P. Cubensis (magic mushrooms)
> ...


 What was the peyote like?


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Alcohol, cause I dont do drugs. Just fine cigars and alcohol!!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Filo said:


> Weed can give you cancer...and has more toxins than Alcohol.


 Uh... well that could be because alchohol is just one toxin: ethanol. Of course brewed things have more.

Granted, anything smoked can give you cancer. If you can cite some credible literature other than government propaganda, I might believe you about it having more toxins than alcohol. But still, probably not.

To answer you're question about peyote... I've done it before. It was similar to mushrooms and LSD. It made me a lot more jumpy and the body feeling was a little bit more intense with it, but more or less it's just like LSD that lasts a little longer. I'd like to experiment with it again so that I can figure it out.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Salvia sounds really interesting, I've been reading up on it and people say it shouldn't be used as a party drug but more so to relax/examine yourself....

Might get some now...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

there's no "no" option


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> there's no "no" option


 null vote


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

i used to do acid,coke,weed,drink in high school.the most recent drugs would be coke and weed,but im done with coke and its bullshit ass nose bleeds everyday. i only smoke weed and drinkl bong water now


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

captin howdey said:


> i used to do acid,coke,weed,drink in high school.the most recent drugs would be coke and weed,but im done with coke and its bullshit ass nose bleeds everyday. i only smoke weed and drinkl bong water now


 bong water fucks you up


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Salvia sounds really interesting, I've been reading up on it and people say it shouldn't be used as a party drug but more so to relax/examine yourself....
> 
> Might get some now...


 Dont buy Salvia leaves. Buy the 10x extract, GAURANTEED to blow ur mind. Get a baby sitter tho. Someone that can physically overpower you incase you try something that is dumbass.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2004)

I was never into any of the hard drugs. 
I drink pretty much daily, though.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Just weed and alcohol...I only smoke weed occassionaly...the one drug I will never put in my mouth is a cigarette...ever...


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Yeah ive also done nitrous and salvia once. Ive had friends who have gone into the other dimension, but as I recall my friends said I kept rubbing the carpet..Which I don't remember so my whole experience really eludes me. Nitrous is fun for all of 1 minute.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

just mary jane and alcohol for me... did shrooms once... had a terrible trip and i dont think i'll be doing that any time in the future

so pass that spliff









i really do limit my amounts tho.. i have to unless i want to slip from my goals in boxing


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

used to smoke weed, have done acid and snorted coke a few times, ecstasy once. Now I just drink


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

this could quite possibly be the most incriminating thread ever.. lol you are all busted the DEA should be knocking down your doors very soon..


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

i've tried weed and acid, did not like either, pot made me want to hurt someone and so did acid..my thing was coke and liquer both went hand in hand, but after a while it did nothing for me and now i have kids, so now i drink socialy..was never an addictive person, i think i liked the coke so much because im an adrenalin junky but had no problem turning my back on it.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

I tried most of them :nod:


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> this could quite possibly be the most incriminating thread ever.. lol you are all busted the DEA should be knocking down your doors very soon..
> [snapback]782711[/snapback]​


No, not really. The DEA has bigger fish to fry than busting a few people for some use in the past (that they can't even prove happened). The DEA is more concerned with meth-labs, and large scale production of drugs made for profit. I've never heard of the DEA busting someone for using, only for dealing.

I actually knew a guy who was busted by the DEA. He was one of the sponsors for the other forum I'm on and he sold spore prints. Spore prints are legal, the mushrooms they come from are not. They found 10-15lbs of marijana growing in his house and a ton of mushrooms. Talk about an idiot.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I drink 3-4 days a week, but only during the weekend I drink more than 2 or 3 drinks (beer is my drink of choice *_burp_*), and also smoke weed/hash from time to time.
I never tried anything else, however.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh sh*t that's right, I forgot about nitrous, but that's because it wasn't really worth remembering.

Peyote (well, the cactus I had was LIKE peyote but not quite the same in alot of respects so I can't comment on peyote, just Peruvian Torch) was kind of like mushrooms, but more visionary. Also, alot more throwing up involved. Pureed cactus tastes like f*cking hell.

As for people looking into salvia, I really wouldn't reccomend it as something you do for fun, it's far too intense for that and I'd suggest something else. Your mental health isn't something you should really f*ck around with on a whim so unless you're looking to get something a bit more profound than a good time, I'd suggest not doing it.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

> You sir are the biggest f*cking tool i have ever seen.
> you arrogent piece of f*cking trash.
> you are the low life piece of sh*t i look down on and then spit upon.
> it is f*cking sick, vile, and disgusting and so are you.
> ...





matc07098702 said:


> Wow ! you're a joke man...Only one thing to say : open your eyes and your mind. And if you think that my examples of famous people are trash you're a f*ck** ignorant. I guess you don't even know them...If those guys are trash then tell me why they are in the dictionnary ? They're not there because they took drugs but because they were awesome musicians. You too have made errors in your life but does that means that we should'not have respect for you ? Personnaly I don't but that's because you treat me like sh*t...My first thread wasn't offending as this one but now that you said that my parents and I are ignorant : moron,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ignore his ass man. He is the ignorant one, thinking he is all high and mighty because he is white, from urban america, and doesnt do drugs. Him judging others for a mistake shows a lot. And then he says you were talking sh*t about his family? He must not have learned very good reading compr
ehension skills in his urban america school.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Gumby said:


> No, not really. The DEA has bigger fish to fry than busting a few people for some use in the past (that they can't even prove happened). The DEA is more concerned with meth-labs, and large scale production of drugs made for profit. I've never heard of the DEA busting someone for using, only for dealing.
> 
> I actually knew a guy who was busted by the DEA. He was one of the sponsors for the other forum I'm on and he sold spore prints. Spore prints are legal, the mushrooms they come from are not. They found 10-15lbs of marijana growing in his house and a ton of mushrooms. Talk about an idiot.
> [snapback]782749[/snapback]​


Gumby which other forum, <names edited out because apparently we can say we smoked crack but can't mention the name of some forums>?


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

i've dabbled, in most of them. then started seeing alot of friends getting in trouble. so i stopped most of it. and about a year ago i went edge..
so now i dont do anything. but im not going to hop on a soapbox about it.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Gumby which other forum, shroomery or lycaeum by any chance?
> [snapback]782759[/snapback]​


Can't say here because I was reprimanded for mentioning the site earlier. Rules say no drug refrences. I'll shoot ya a PM about it.

BTW, might want to edit your post and take out the names of those sites.


----------

